# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Epilepsi, apo cfare?!

## anita340

Kisha nje pyetje per mjeket e forumit. Kam nje te aferm qe ka nje vajze 5 vjece e gjysme dhe para dy ditesh i eshte rrezuar vajza nga pjesa e eperme e kanapese , ka rene me bark dhe pas disa sekondave perjetoi nje si sulm te ngjashem me sulmet qe perjetojne epileptiket. Eshte hera e peste qe i ndodhe sipas nenes se saj. Per here te pare ishte ne moshe 2 vjece e gjysme dhe asokohe ka rene me koke. Pas kesaj edhe here i ndodhi edhe 3 here te tjera dhe ky para dy ditesh. Por derisa heret e meparshme sulmi manifestohej vetem me humbje vetdije, kesaj here vajza ka pasur shterngime muskujsh dhe ka nxjerrur pak shkume nga goja.
Prinderit e kane dergu vajzen ne gjithe rastet ne ambulance dhe mjeket i thone qe e ka ngaqe nuk duron dot dhimbjet.Madje ata as qe e marrin si dicka te rendesishme. E ema i druan ndonje lloj epilepsie dhe menyra si e pershkruante ajo me beri edhe mu te brengosem.

Vajza me eshte shume e dashur dhe e rendesishme , prandaj do doja mendimin e mjekve te forumit. Lexova dicka te wikipedia por nuk gjeta gje ne shqip. 

Sikur te merrja pergjigje me shpejt do te ishte me mire........... Jo per tjeter po se sme hiqet nga mendja. Gjithsesi prinderit e saj kishin vendosur ti benin nje kontroll me te thelle po kush pret deri atehere.........................

Harrova te them qe familja jeton ne nje nga shtetet ne perendim, késhtuqe te mos filloi ndonjeri e te shaj mjeket tane.

----------


## Blinaa

Epipsia është një ndër sëmundjet më të shpeshta në neurologji.Epilepsia është sëmundja që prek më shumë fëmijët, duke shkaktuar vuajtje të madhe jo vetëm për ta, por edhe për familjaret e tyre.
Atëherë, cili është shkaku i sulmeve epileptike tek fëmijët?
Cilat janë siptomat që manifeston kjo sëmundje? . 
Epilepsia është një nga sëmundjet më e zakonshme në neuropediatri. Shumica e të prekurve fillojnë të sëmuren që në fëmijëri dhe manifestohen një sërë siptomash si sulme epileptike, konvulsione febrile etj. 
Po cila është arsyeja që kjo sëmundje prek më shumë fëmijët? 
"Procesi i zhvillimit të trurit është një proces i vazhdueshëm dinamik. Truri i fëmijëve është në zhvillim dhe në ndryshim të pandërprerë, prandaj, ekziston mundësia e devijimit dhe e epilepsisë." 
Cilat jane shkaqet?
"Faktorët që mund të ndikojnë në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje janë trashëgimia, pra nëse ka histori të mëparëshme në familje, infeksionet e trurit, konvulsionet e shkaktuara nga temperatura e lartë etj. 
 Përshkrimi i drejtpërdrejt i simptomave të epilepsisë nga mjekët është gjëja më e rëndësishme për të sëmurin. 
Megjithatë, jo të gjithë prindërit e njohin epilepsinë dhe kjo gjë bëhet pengesë për trajtimin e kësaj sëmundjeje. 
Prandaj, nëse prindërit do të vënë re se fëmija i tyre ka sjellje jo të zakonshme, atëherë duhet ta çojë menjëherë në spital. 
"Sulmet epileptike ndodhin në mënyrë të përsëritur. Shumica e tyre zgjasin nga 10 sekonda deri në një minutë" 
Kryesisht, metodat për trajtimin e epilepsisë janë marrja e medikamenteve dhe ndërhzrja kirurgjikale. 70 deri 80 për qind e të prekurve nga epilepsia trajtohen me medikamente, por pjesa tjetër nuk reagon ndaj këtij trajtimi dhe për këtë të sëmurët janë të detyruar t'i nënshtrohen ndërhyrjes kirurgjikale. 
 Familjarët duhet të kujdesen për fëmijët e sidomos në momentin e sulmeve epileptike. Përvec mjekimeve edhe përkujdesja e duhur është shumë jetike. 
Megjithatë është më mirë ta parandalosh një sëmundje se sa ta trajtosh. Parandalimi i epilepsisë duhet të fillojë që nga koha e shtatzënisë. Gratë shtatzëna duhet të ruajnë humor të mirë dhe të evitojnë rrëzimin apo dhe goditjet ndaj barkut. Megjithatë mendohet qe epilepsia eshte e trashegueshme. Gjithashtu, gjatë ditës duhet të evitohen disa faktorë që shkaktojnë sulmet si temperaturat e larta, tronditja, gëzimi i tepërt, mbilodhja etj. Gjatë sulmeve epileptike, të prekurit duhet të kenë kujdes se mos lëndohen. 
Epilepsia është një lloj sëmundjeje kronike dhe kërkon trajtim për një kohë të gjatë. Edhe pas shërimit, duhet merren medikamente për afro 3 vjet. 
Përkujdesja e prindërve për fëmijën e prekur nga epilepsia, sidomos në momentet e sulmeve apo ngërçeve ka një rëndësi shumë të madhe dhe gjithashtu edhe në dhënien e ilaçeve në kohën e duhur dhe në dozat e sakta. 
Nder te tjera fakti qe vogelushja ka nxjerrur shkume nga goja te ben te dyshosh per epilepsi,megjithate duhet te behen disa ekzaminime ne tru sic jane EEG-ja dhe MRI-ja.
Do te keshilloja qe vajzen ta sjellin ne Shqiperi ose ne ndonje vend tjeter te ballkanit,sepse ne perendim nepergjithesi mjeket jane shume te konzervuar ne dhenien e medikamenteve sidomos per femijet,(nepergjithesi presin momentin e fundit).Sa nuk eshte vone eshte mire qe vajza te filloje me mjekim.
I deshiroj sherim te shpejt voglushes.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Është epilepsi sepse të njëjtën gjë, në të njëjtë moshë i ndodhi një të afërmi tim. Kur ishte 3 vjeç pësoi një gjë të tillë siç e ke përshkuar ti anita, përveç shkumës nga goja, dhe e çuan te neurologu. U kurua gati 2 vjet e ca me medikamentin DEPAKIN. Nqs je në Shqipëri mund të pyes për doktorin dhe të jap adresën e tij.

----------


## anita340

> Epipsia është një ndër sëmundjet më të shpeshta në neurologji.Epilepsia është sëmundja që prek më shumë fëmijët, duke shkaktuar vuajtje të madhe jo vetëm për ta, por edhe për familjaret e tyre.
> Atëherë, cili është shkaku i sulmeve epileptike tek fëmijët?
> Cilat janë siptomat që manifeston kjo sëmundje? . 
> Epilepsia është një nga sëmundjet më e zakonshme në neuropediatri. Shumica e të prekurve fillojnë të sëmuren që në fëmijëri dhe manifestohen një sërë siptomash si sulme epileptike, konvulsione febrile etj. 
> Po cila është arsyeja që kjo sëmundje prek më shumë fëmijët? 
> "Procesi i zhvillimit të trurit është një proces i vazhdueshëm dinamik. Truri i fëmijëve është në zhvillim dhe në ndryshim të pandërprerë, prandaj, ekziston mundësia e devijimit dhe e epilepsisë." 
> Cilat jane shkaqet?
> "Faktorët që mund të ndikojnë në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje janë trashëgimia, pra nëse ka histori të mëparëshme në familje, infeksionet e trurit, konvulsionet e shkaktuara nga temperatura e lartë etj. 
>  Përshkrimi i drejtpërdrejt i simptomave të epilepsisë nga mjekët është gjëja më e rëndësishme për të sëmurin. 
> ...


Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe per urimin Blinaa!

Gjithsesi vajza ka disa nga simptomat. Por nuk e ka te trasheguar dhe as e ema nuk ka pase probleme gjate shtazanise. Gjithmone i vie pas rrezimit dhe mjeket atje i thone qe e ka ngaqe nuk duron dot dhimbjet e medha. ka ndodhur te pese herat ngaqe eshte rrezuar. Por kete heren e fundit ka qene edhe e gezuar . I kane ardhur mysafire femije moshatare dhe nga gezimi ka kercyer nga pjesa e siperme e kanapese ( eshte femije shume energjik dhe shume shume e mencur). Ne fillim kihste veshtiresi ne frymemarrje e pastaj u alivanos. Heret e para vetem alivansoje ndersa heren e fundit kishte shterngime muskujsh.
Sa per ate qe te dergojne ne Shqiperi te mjeket do tua them si propozim dhe ta vendosin vet ata.
Kisha edhe nje gje. 
Ne nje site gjerman lexova qe po qe se shkaktohet nga ndonje ndermjetesues nuk eshte ne asnje menyre epilepsi. Nje nga keta ndermjetesuesit ishte edhe te rrezuarit. Si mendon ti ne lidhje me kete?

Faleminderit edhe njehere.

----------


## B@Ne

Anita , nuk jam mjeke por kam degjuar situata te tilla....Ka raste qe ndodh kur femija ka temperature shume te larte ose shume te vogel , Ne spital duhet ti kishin bere çdo analize te mundur .
Nje bebi ne çerdhen time i ndodhi dhe i bene nje analize neurologjike. çudi qe atje nuk ia bene direkt ket gje .... Shpresoj nje sherim te shpejte .

----------


## anita340

> Anita , nuk jam mjeke por kam degjuar situata te tilla....Ka raste qe ndodh kur femija ka temperature shume te larte ose shume te vogel , Ne spital duhet ti kishin bere çdo analize te mundur .
> Nje bebi ne çerdhen time i ndodhi dhe i bene nje analize neurologjike. çudi qe atje nuk ia bene direkt ket gje .... Shpresoj nje sherim te shpejte .


Edhe une cuditem Bane! Si e kam thene ne postimin e pare, ata e kan dergu menjehere te mjeku qe heren e pare dhe kater heret tjera. Madje heren e fundit nena e saj me tha qe edhe ka diskutu me mjekun me kogja ton te larte por qe ai eshte perpjeke tua mbushi mendjen se nuk eshte asgje serioze. Po kane vendosur qe te bejne nje termin e ti bejne kontrollet e duhura, vec qe sme pritet deri atehere. Se e ema e vajzes edhe une kam kerku ne internet e madje une kam edhe nje atlas ne shtepi po ka disa gjera qe  kemi gjete dhe te japin shprese. Ama disa nga simptomat jane vertete shqetesuese.
Faleminderit per urimin.

----------


## Nete

Anita keshtu i ka ndodhur djalit te kusheririt tim deri sa ka qen i vogel,por tani me nuk e kam pyetur a i ndodhe prap!

Njejte i ka ndodhe edhe djalit te motres,mbas rrezimit u zbeh dhe humbi vetdijen,kur e derguam tek mjeku e kontrolluan kujtonin mos e ka lendu koken, por ashtu na than se nga frika mund ti ket rene te fiket...edhe pse motra u thoshte se nuk eshte hera e pare qe rrezohet, eshte rrezuar edhe hera tjera por keshtu ta humb vetdijen nuk ka ndodhur!Une gjithnje ua le se mjeket nga ne kinse nuk jan aq te afte!

----------


## Toffee

> Nder te tjera fakti qe vogelushja ka nxjerrur shkume nga goja te ben te dyshosh per epilepsi,megjithate duhet te behen disa ekzaminime ne tru sic jane EEG-ja dhe MRI-ja.
> Do te keshilloja qe vajzen ta sjellin ne Shqiperi ose ne ndonje vend tjeter te ballkanit,sepse ne perendim nepergjithesi mjeket jane shume te konzervuar ne dhenien e medikamenteve sidomos per femijet,(nepergjithesi presin momentin e fundit).Sa nuk eshte vone eshte mire qe vajza te filloje me mjekim.
> I deshiroj sherim te shpejt voglushes.


Nje EEG duhet sepse nga pershkrimi duket si nje tonic-myoclonic seizure. MRI te behet por sme duket urgjente.
Sjam dakort me kete me lart qe ne vendet perendimore nuk te japin ilace apo presin momentin e fundit.
Per cdo semundje apo probleme perendimi apo spitalet e mira kane protokole te bazuara ne te dhena etj etj.

----------


## Toffee

> Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe per urimin Blinaa!
> 
> Gjithsesi vajza ka disa nga simptomat. Por nuk e ka te trasheguar dhe as e ema nuk ka pase probleme gjate shtazanise. Gjithmone i vie pas rrezimit dhe mjeket atje i thone qe e ka ngaqe nuk duron dot dhimbjet e medha. ka ndodhur te pese herat ngaqe eshte rrezuar. Por kete heren e fundit ka qene edhe e gezuar . I kane ardhur mysafire femije moshatare dhe nga gezimi ka kercyer nga pjesa e siperme e kanapese ( eshte femije shume energjik dhe shume shume e mencur). Ne fillim kihste veshtiresi ne frymemarrje e pastaj u alivanos. Heret e para vetem alivansoje ndersa heren e fundit kishte shterngime muskujsh.
> Sa per ate qe te dergojne ne Shqiperi te mjeket do tua them si propozim dhe ta vendosin vet ata.
> Kisha edhe nje gje. 
> Ne nje site gjerman lexova qe po qe se shkaktohet nga ndonje ndermjetesues nuk eshte ne asnje menyre epilepsi. Nje nga keta ndermjetesuesit ishte edhe te rrezuarit. Si mendon ti ne lidhje me kete?
> 
> Faleminderit edhe njehere.


Mua me duket si atonic seizure fillimi e tani eshte tonic-myoclonic...mgjs me mire te konsultohet me nje pediater neurolog.

----------


## silentgirl

Anita ..,jam i te njejtit mendim qe vajza duhet te bej nje vizite me te hollesishme sa me shpejt..,Pavarsisht shenjave qe ajo mund te shfaqi per epilepsi ,jan analizat ato qe percaktojne me mire...,Ka shume raste te cilat shenjat jan per epilepsi ..,por qe ne te vertet nuk ka te bej me te...,dhe madje as mjeket nuk munden ti japin nje percaktim....,Gjithesesi...,eshte shume e vertet...,me mire parandalimi se trajtimi.....,uroj qe vajza te kete nje sherim sa me te shpejt...,pershendetje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blinaa

> Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe per urimin Blinaa!
> 
> Gjithsesi vajza ka disa nga simptomat. Por nuk e ka te trasheguar dhe as e ema nuk ka pase probleme gjate shtazanise. Gjithmone i vie pas rrezimit dhe mjeket atje i thone qe e ka ngaqe nuk duron dot dhimbjet e medha. ka ndodhur te pese herat ngaqe eshte rrezuar. Por kete heren e fundit ka qene edhe e gezuar . I kane ardhur mysafire femije moshatare dhe nga gezimi ka kercyer nga pjesa e siperme e kanapese ( eshte femije shume energjik dhe shume shume e mencur). Ne fillim kihste veshtiresi ne frymemarrje e pastaj u alivanos. Heret e para vetem alivansoje ndersa heren e fundit kishte shterngime muskujsh.
> Sa per ate qe te dergojne ne Shqiperi te mjeket do tua them si propozim dhe ta vendosin vet ata.
> Kisha edhe nje gje. 
> Ne nje site gjerman lexova qe po qe se shkaktohet nga ndonje ndermjetesues nuk eshte ne asnje menyre epilepsi. Nje nga keta ndermjetesuesit ishte edhe te rrezuarit. Si mendon ti ne lidhje me kete?
> 
> Faleminderit edhe njehere.


Nje nga simptomat e epilepsise eshte edhe te rrezuarit,,qe do te thote qe vajza bie ne toke rrezohet sepse e kap semundja por eshte e vogel dhe nuk din ta shpjegoje,ajo nuk rrezohet pse ka hipur ne kanape ose diku tjeter,ajo rrezohet ne cdo vend ku e kap semundja.
Ne keto raste thuhet qe pacienti bie ne toke si i kositur(sikur ja ke pre kembet me kos).Ka dhe 1 lloj tjeeter te epilepsise qe quhet epilepsia e vogel dhe ne kete rast pac.e ndjen semundjen e ndjen qe do rrezohet dhe ulet e pret,por ka raste qe nuk e ndjen dhe bie papritur ne toke sic eshte dhe rasti ne fjale,por ajo eshte femije mund te jete e tipit minor dhe ajo mbase e ndjen por sdin te shpjegoje ,,kjo lloj epilepsie eshte me e leht.Dua te them qe duhet te monitorohet gjendja me kujdes sepse te rrezuarit nuk eshte faktor ndermjetesues por eshte simptome nr.1 e epilepsise.Gjithesesi duhen bere EEG  analizat me pare.

----------


## Toffee

> Anita , nuk jam mjeke por kam degjuar situata te tilla....Ka raste qe ndodh kur femija ka temperature shume te larte ose shume te vogel , Ne spital duhet ti kishin bere çdo analize te mundur .
> Nje bebi ne çerdhen time i ndodhi dhe i bene nje analize neurologjike. çudi qe atje nuk ia bene direkt ket gje .... Shpresoj nje sherim te shpejte .


B@ne ajo quhet febrile seizure. Disa spitale bejne analiza disa jo.
Nqs eshte hera e pare ska problem mos te behet asgje.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## teta

epilepsia ka dy forma

petit mal
dhe 
grand mal

petit mal eshte nje faze e leht e epilepsis pa dridhje dhe pa shkum nga goja,vetem me shtrengim muskujsh dhe fixim shikimi per nje kohe,
kjo e dyta grand mal eshte siq dihet me dridhje dhe me shkum nga goja

ato rastet qe femija fiton nga temperatura nuk njesohet si epilepsi.

tani dyshimi eshte se mos femija kishte petit mal dhe prindi nuk e ka vrejt,derisa eshte keqsuar dhe ka kaluar ne grand mal??!!

ketu nuk duhet shum medyshje,nje vizite te neurologu, dhe nje EEG do examinohet gjendja fuknkcionale e trurit,dhe nese ka dicka do dali aty,sigurisht edhe shum metoda tjera diagnostike,por kjo eshte sa per ti dhen drejtim situates.

----------


## anita340

> Është epilepsi sepse të njëjtën gjë, në të njëjtë moshë i ndodhi një të afërmi tim. Kur ishte 3 vjeç pësoi një gjë të tillë siç e ke përshkuar ti anita, përveç shkumës nga goja, dhe e çuan te neurologu. U kurua gati 2 vjet e ca me medikamentin DEPAKIN. Nqs je në Shqipëri mund të pyes për doktorin dhe të jap adresën e tij.


Flm Partizoni. E diskutova kete per Shqiperine po njehere duan te shohin atje ku jane.Flm shume gjithsesi nese do te kene nevoje per ndihme do te te bejme telashe.......
Dhe doja te te pyesja cfare ndodhi me te afermin tend pas dy vjetesh ,e nderpreu kurimin? Me sa di une epilepsia kerkon mjekim te perhershem... 




> Anita keshtu i ka ndodhur djalit te kusheririt tim deri sa ka qen i vogel,por tani me nuk e kam pyetur a i ndodhe prap!
> 
> Njejte i ka ndodhe edhe djalit te motres,mbas rrezimit u zbeh dhe humbi vetdijen,kur e derguam tek mjeku e kontrolluan kujtonin mos e ka lendu koken, por ashtu na than se nga frika mund ti ket rene te fiket...edhe pse motra u thoshte se nuk eshte hera e pare qe rrezohet, eshte rrezuar edhe hera tjera por keshtu ta humb vetdijen nuk ka ndodhur!Une gjithnje ua le se mjeket nga ne kinse nuk jan aq te afte!


Se di Nete. Une te them te drejten mendoj qe teorikisht mjeket tane jane me te mire. Sistemi eshte zero fare. E kam pare si funksionon sistemi mjeksor ne Gjermani dhe jemi shume shume larg. Madje keta ankohen dhe kerkojne permiresime.....




> Anita ..,jam i te njejtit mendim qe vajza duhet te bej nje vizite me te hollesishme sa me shpejt..,Pavarsisht shenjave qe ajo mund te shfaqi per epilepsi ,jan analizat ato qe percaktojne me mire...,Ka shume raste te cilat shenjat jan per epilepsi ..,por qe ne te vertet nuk ka te bej me te...,dhe madje as mjeket nuk munden ti japin nje percaktim....,Gjithesesi...,eshte shume e vertet...,me mire parandalimi se trajtimi.....,uroj qe vajza te kete nje sherim sa me te shpejt...,pershendetje...


Flm silentgirl. 




> Mua me duket si atonic seizure fillimi e tani eshte tonic-myoclonic...mgjs me mire te konsultohet me nje pediater neurolog.


Toffee cfare jane atonic seizure e tonic myoclonic. Harrova tu thoja qe smarr vesh fare nga keto termat latine. Madje ehde vaksinat qe merr vajza ime i harroj vazhdimisht...me duhet te shoh fletushken ku e kam shkru perkthimin sahere me duhet te tregoj cilen e kam marre e cilen jo...




> B@ne ajo quhet febrile seizure. Disa spitale bejne analiza disa jo.
> Nqs eshte hera e pare ska problem mos te behet asgje.


Eshte hera e peste. Kete EGG a ca ishte prinderit kane kembengulur tia bejne por mjeku i ka thene qe e bejne vetem ne raste kur eshte e nevojshme dhe ne kete rast nuk eshte e nevojshme. Ata tashme po presin nje termin te neurologu pediater ( apo pediatri neurolog ) dhe ai vendose nese do tia bejne nje analize apo jo.

----------


## anita340

> Nje nga simptomat e epilepsise eshte edhe te rrezuarit,,qe do te thote qe vajza bie ne toke rrezohet sepse e kap semundja por eshte e vogel dhe nuk din ta shpjegoje,ajo nuk rrezohet pse ka hipur ne kanape ose diku tjeter,ajo rrezohet ne cdo vend ku e kap semundja.
> Ne keto raste thuhet qe pacienti bie ne toke si i kositur(sikur ja ke pre kembet me kos).Ka dhe 1 lloj tjeeter te epilepsise qe quhet epilepsia e vogel dhe ne kete rast pac.e ndjen semundjen e ndjen qe do rrezohet dhe ulet e pret,por ka raste qe nuk e ndjen dhe bie papritur ne toke sic eshte dhe rasti ne fjale,por ajo eshte femije mund te jete e tipit minor dhe ajo mbase e ndjen por sdin te shpjegoje ,,kjo lloj epilepsie eshte me e leht.Dua te them qe duhet te monitorohet gjendja me kujdes sepse te rrezuarit nuk eshte faktor ndermjetesues por eshte simptome nr.1 e epilepsise.Gjithesesi duhen bere EEG  analizat me pare.


Blinaa une se kam pare si rrezohet dhe e diskutova kete qe ke shkru ti me te jemen para pak minutash. Ajo eshte e sigurte qe ajo alivanoset pasi te jete lenduar. Njehere ka lenduar brrylin, e ka kapur berrylin me dore dhe pas pak sekondash eshte rrezuar...... Njehere tjeter ka lenduar gjurin me nje gur madje ka pase gjakderdhje. Heren e fundit vendosi ta genjente mjekun dhe tia smadhonte gjerat ne menyre qe ta merrnin me seriozisht e tia lejonin analizen por mjeku e pyeti vajzen dhe ajo tregonte me detaje. Ka kercyer nga pjesa e eperme e kanapese por qe te mos lendonte njerin nga femijet mysafir qe i doli ne rruge papritur kerceu me larg dhe atje ishte tavolina....... Sdi a e kam thene me lart , zjgat vetem pak sekonda......

----------


## anita340

> epilepsia ka dy forma
> 
> petit mal
> dhe 
> grand mal
> 
> petit mal eshte nje faze e leht e epilepsis pa dridhje dhe pa shkum nga goja,vetem me shtrengim muskujsh dhe fixim shikimi per nje kohe,
> kjo e dyta grand mal eshte siq dihet me dridhje dhe me shkum nga goja
> 
> ...


teta,
nuk ka mundesi qe ti kishte ndodhur te alivanosej femija edhe te mos e kishte verejtur e ema. Vetem po ti kete ndodhur ne gjume e te mos kete qene fare e zhurmshme. Vetem sivjet ajo po flen ne dhomen e sja keshtuqe nuk mund ti kete ndodhur as ne gjume. Per kete jam me se e sigurte. Kater heret e para nuk kishte shtangim muskujsh e nuk di per fixim shikimi.  Do ta pyes edhe njehere. Vetem heren e fundit pati shtangim muskusjh dhe pak shkume ne goje. 
E sa per viziten te neurologu e sqarova me siper. 
Nje gje do te doja tma sqaronit , a mund te shkaktohet epilepsia nga te lenduarit? Pra kur u rrezua heren e pare , a ka mundesi te kete fitu epilepsi?

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Flm Partizoni. E diskutova kete per Shqiperine po njehere duan te shohin atje ku jane.Flm shume gjithsesi nese do te kene nevoje per ndihme do te te bejme telashe.......
> Dhe doja te te pyesja cfare ndodhi me te afermin tend pas dy vjetesh ,e nderpreu kurimin? Me sa di une epilepsia kerkon mjekim te perhershem...


Ka gati një vit që kur ka ndërprerë mjekimin dhe nuk i ndodh më ajo gjë. Doktori neurolog që e kishte nën vëzhgim që në fillim i tha prindërve që duhet kohë 1 deri më 2 vjet. Ajo analiza ezheja kokës ( Nuk e di si thuhet në gjuhën e mjeksisë), që ja bën që në fillim i dilte keq. Në fund të mjekimit me Depakin, mbas dy vitesh, i bën të njëjten analizë dhe doli mirë.

----------


## Toffee

> teta,
> nuk ka mundesi qe ti kishte ndodhur te alivanosej femija edhe te mos e kishte verejtur e ema. Vetem po ti kete ndodhur ne gjume e te mos kete qene fare e zhurmshme. Vetem sivjet ajo po flen ne dhomen e sja keshtuqe nuk mund ti kete ndodhur as ne gjume. Per kete jam me se e sigurte. Kater heret e para nuk kishte shtangim muskujsh e nuk di per fixim shikimi.  Do ta pyes edhe njehere. Vetem heren e fundit pati shtangim muskusjh dhe pak shkume ne goje. 
> E sa per viziten te neurologu e sqarova me siper. 
> Nje gje do te doja tma sqaronit , a mund te shkaktohet epilepsia nga te lenduarit? Pra kur u rrezua heren e pare , a ka mundesi te kete fitu epilepsi?


Teta e ka pas fjalen per dicka te ngjashme si te kjo videoja..

----------


## Toffee

> Ka gati një vit që kur ka ndërprerë mjekimin dhe nuk i ndodh më ajo gjë. Doktori neurolog që e kishte nën vëzhgim që në fillim i tha prindërve që duhet kohë 1 deri më 2 vjet. Ajo analiza ezheja kokës ( Nuk e di si thuhet në gjuhën e mjeksisë), që ja bën që në fillim i dilte keq. Në fund të mjekimit me Depakin, mbas dy vitesh, i bën të njëjten analizë dhe doli mirë.


Mos ma merr per keq se nuk e kam me ty personalishte, po nje keshille qe mos u beni mjek vetem duke lexuar apo duke pare House apo nga histori te ngjashme.  :perqeshje: 
Kjo vlen edhe per mua..  :ngerdheshje: 
Depakin (valproic acid) me Keppra (Levetiracetam) perdoren shpesh te femijet per te parandaluar epilepsit e ndryshme. 
Por keto ilace duhen marr vetem pasi jane dhene nga mjeku neurolog.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Pa merak Toffe, nuk e kam parë tek Dr.House apo bëj rolin e mjekut. Do doja ta kem parë te Dr. House, por fatkeqsisht e kam parë tek 1 i afërm i imi. Rasti që solli Anita është i ngjashëm me rastin që thashë unë, përveç shkumës nga goja. Ndoshta kjo ngaqë ne e kapëm që në fillim problemin dhe filloi kurimi shpejt. Depakinin nuk është se e morëm vetë në farmaci se pa lejen e doktorit nuk ta jep njeri, por mbas vizitave të mjekut neurolog dhe ai vendosi për këtë medikament.

----------

